

Firefox Now Supports MP4 Video - rubypay

After today's auto-update to Firefox 21, MP4 video is now supported.
======
fuzzywalrus
About the damn time... Having to do SWF fallbacks was annoying at best for
HTML5 video. This will effectively kill the need to host double encodes of
audio and video

